# "My buck usually throws females/twins/etc..."



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

I understand how some bucks can "stamp" their kids i.e. if they are strongly homozygous for many traits. However, how can a buck determine how many kids his does throw? Isnt goat ovulation similar to human ovulation? The number of eggs released by the doe would determine how many kids she has right? Also, isnt a buck's sperm 50% male 50% female? Ive been confused by this and I wonder if people who advertise "My buck throws X Y & Z" are just confused. Or am I missing something?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some bucks can throw more males then females or the other way around. But the number of kids is determined by the doe.

Color traits can be dominant and passed on from a buck (I have one buck who throws 90% chamoisee) but it depends on what color doe he is paired with and their dominant color trait.

A lot of times people dont really know and are throwing information out there just to make their buck thats for sale more popular.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Stacy!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks StaceyRoop, for clearing that up! I've been meaning to ask that question myself, AlecBGreen. Quite interesting... This year, I mostly used one buck (who's new) to breed my does. My other friends used him a lot too. Anyway, most of his kids are boys this year. Coincidence, or not? Hmm. I guess we'll just have to see..


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It seems if they are young they throw more boys. I used a six month old last year and out of two does got all boys. My aunt who owns a large dairy used a few young bucks on a group of about three hundred does and 85% of the kids born turned out to be boys when she used her older bucks it was more 50% 50%.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with everything said.... but I do think that gender selection at certain ages depends on the boy himself, I've had 4-7 month old bucks sire all does with their buckling numbers going up in their second year of breeding as well as the opposite. 
I currently have Murphy who is 1 of quads...and 2 does, one is a twin and the other a triplet...the "triplet" doe comes from lines that are known quad throwers, and she had quads this year...my "twin" doe had twins. Genetics are a mystery for sure.

Puffing up a buck by making his selling points as a "doe" thrower or a "multiple kid" thrower does get some buyers BUT for me, that doesn't matter...it's the udders on his dam as well as doelings that sell me, he has to look good too.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Ohh it is so annoying not knowing kisses history then!! She was a rescue! (got her from a goat farm, actually lucky to get her for free as a rescue cause the guy that breeds em sells them for $500 plus over seas!!) 
Then going from all this info, Rubi should have trips or quads! And each doe Giz gets should get a doe a buck each! And could throw some colour too


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I won't have any babies from my buck till Aug. The guy I got him from bred his 4 does to him when he was around 10 months old and got 7 babies 5 does and 2 bucks. He was 14 months old when I used him. Will know come Aug.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a buck turning to wether Pedro that at 3 years old sired 11 kids for me and all 11 were male. The year before (for the prior owner) he sired like 25 kids and only a handfull were does. So I call him a buck thrower  and just banded him. 

The doe does determine number of kids but the bucks fertility plays a part in that. If a doe throws 4 eggs but the buck has low fertility he may only fertelize 1 or 2.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If our doe who is due on Saturday has a single...then I blame the buck. Really I do. Simply because she has only ever had twins <4th kidding>, and another doe we had has had 2 sets of twins, then suddenly had a single, and another doe who had twins had a single. So from 3 kiddings 1 twins, 2 singles. He was also a single.
The buck we used to have always threw twins, occassionally a single, but usually from first time dams. We had him for 8 kiddings, and only had 1 single.


----------



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

My own experience has shown that the same buck bred to several does during the same year varies both on gender and #. Ex. in the same year a mother and two daughters were bred to the same buck. Doe #1 had 5 (4 boys and 1 girl), doe # 2 had two (doe and buck) and the third doe had a single buck kid. That is just one example but I have many.

A buck can produce more X or Y for any # of reasons. My own conclusion is that bucks in better physical condition at the time of breeding tend to produce more males. Further along in rut, their bodies seem more stressed and again in my experience produces more females.

The doe also controls (really does not have control) how many eggs are released at ovulation. The acidity level of her reproductive tract may also kill off some of the sperm before fertilization. Many things can also happen to a doe during the initial stages of her pregnancy that may result in re-absorption of some or all of the fetuses.

I have also noticed that if the first kid born at a kidding is female, then the rest will be female to. I have never had a male kid delivered if a female was first.

To the OP, if I came across an add listing "my buck throws x,y,z", then I would pass and continue my search.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've never had a buck who threw more of one than another. I've had bucks have singles all the way up to quads with different does. I think the number comes from the doe, but a buck with very low fertility would possibly not be able to fertilize all. Gender is determined by the buck, IMO it is more or less chance as far as what you will get. I think it is just coincidence when some does will have mostly doe kids or mostly buck kids.

I did buy a doe one time from my friend who swore up and down that she would always have twin does since her dam and granddam had only ever had twin does. I told her that the buck would determine what she had. Low and behold out of 4 freshenings with 7 kids only 1 was a doe 

noncomformist: I had a doe deliver triplets this year, a doe kid was first and the last two were bucks. Had another doe last year kid twins and the doe was first and the buck was second. I wish it were true for me, but I have had bucks and does come in any order.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

nonconformist said:


> I have also noticed that if the first kid born at a kidding is female, then the rest will be female to. I have never had a male kid delivered if a female was first.


Our FF this year had a doe followed by a buck


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had doe kids followed by buck and vice versa.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Last year for we had 5 does kid between Jan/Feb & April - they ALL had twins and ALL had 1 doe and 1 buck, it was pretty cool!  Then twin bucks in Oct.

Our new buck has had twin does, a single buck, and a single doe. The single doe IMO is NICE ??? he's a boer buck, and her mama is kiko/mix, and I really love her, if she keeps growing the way she has... The only downfall at all is, our last buck was 1x1 teats, and produced kids with pretty good teats even from does with lousy teat structure <spurs, etc.>. This buck is 2x2 and so far his buckling from a bad teated doe had several teats/spurs, and the doe I mentioned above that I ? has a split teat although her mom has always thrown clean teats, in fact her doeling last year had gorgeous teats 2x2.


----------

